# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Στο καλό!

## Athina

Να πω και γω το τελευταίο "αντίο" στην ξανθιά κοπέλα μου που μου έκανε συντροφιά για ένα χρόνο.Δεν προλάβαμε να μάθουμε από τι έφυγε γιατί δεν έκλεισε ούτε 24ώρες από την στιγμή που αρρώστησε και "μας άφησε".Δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω συναισθήματα.Εύχομαι κανείς σας ποτέ να μην το νιώσει.
Δεν θα την ξεχάσω ποτέ νάνε καλά εκεί που είναι!!!  :Sad0121: 
Φάτσα σαγαπάω!!!

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Καλό της ταξίδι σε έναν καλύτερο κόσμο χωρίς κλουβιά και ταλαιπωρίες.
  Πραγματικά λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## lagreco69

Αντιο στην μικρη σου!! και απο εμενα Αθηνα, ειναι πραγματικα ασχημο αυτο που συνεβη!!! μια ψυχουλα του forum εφυγε για το μεγαλο ταξιδι προς τον δημιουργο της. θα την θυμομαστε ολοι μας με αγαπη!!! να εισαι δυνατη εσυ τωρα!!! και να θυμασαι οτι εκανες οτι ηταν δυνατο!!! για να το αποτρεψεις αυτο. καλο ταξιδι να εχεις!!! Φατσα.

----------


## Panosfx

Κριμα...εγινε τοσο γρηγορα που αναρωτιεμαι αν γινοταν να το σταματησεις...
Καλο της ταξιδι...

----------


## kaveiros

Αθηνα ας ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε, ευχομαι να μη το ξανααισθανθεις ποτε αυτο και φυσικα κανενα απ τα πουλακια σου να μη σταθει ποτε ξανα τοσο ατυχο :sad:

----------


## svevo30

Αθηνά Λυπάμαι πολύ...κρίμα!

----------


## Kostakos

:sad:   :sad: τώρα πραγματικά ψυχοπλακώθηκα.... τουλάχιστον 8α είναι καλά εκεί που είναι!!

----------


## mariakappa

λυπαμαι.ευχομαι να ειναι η τελευταια φορα που χανεις πουλι απο αρρωστεια.η φατσα τωρα ειναι σε καλυτερο κοσμο και δεν ποναει.

----------


## skrekas

Αντίο και από εμένα στην μικρή που έφυγε τόσο γρήγορα. Ελπίζω να έχει ένα καλό ταξίδι στον κοκατιλοπαράδεισο...

----------


## kirkal

λυπάμαι τόσο πολύ όταν ακούω τέτοια δυσάρεστα νέα......καλό της ταξίδι

----------


## joncr

Παντα θλιβερα τετοια νεα. Καλο ταξιδι.

----------


## COMASCO

κριμα αθηνα λυπαμαι πολυ!εγινε πολυ γρηγορα!κριμα και παλι!καλο ταξιδι...

----------


## Paul

Αθηνα, λυπαμαι για τον ξαφνικο χαμο της Φατσας σου...Ξερω οτι την αγαπουσες πολυ γιατι την περιεγραφες με εναν πολυ ομορφο τροπο...

----------


## jk21

λυπαμαι Αθηνουλα ..

----------


## panos70

Καλό της ταξίδι Αθηνα

----------


## Snowbird

κρίμα Αθηνά...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων, τα πάντα ματαιότης... Ως ενέργεια πλέον θα είναι τριγύρω σου δια πάντα.. Ελευθερώθηκε από τα γήινα δεσμά, Αθηνά...

----------


## moutro

Καλό ταξίδι φατσακι!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πολύ λυπήθηκα Αθηνά ,,,,τι να σου πει κανείς , καταλαβαίνω την θλίψη σου ...

----------


## Assimakis

Συλληπητηρια~  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## olga

Κρίμα έκανες ότι μπορούσες...

----------


## dinos saurus

α8ινα ειχα νιωσει και εγω κατι παρομοιο οταν πε8αναι ο randy μου!!ειμουν πολυ στεναχωριμενος για πολυ καιρο ενω τον ειχα για πολυ λιγο καιρο!!συλιπιτιρια!!

----------

